# New 521 Owner! Have Some ?'s...



## Budget Monty (Jul 4, 2010)

I went to a friends, cousins farm a few month back. While on a drunken tractor ride of the large property, I saw a '72 521 in the back region of the property. Here is the truck:










After months of bugging them, I was finally able to convince them to sell it to me. I have wanted one of these for years, and was amazed that was sitting there like any other pile of crap.

I have a few ?'s...

Does anyone make new tailgate skins for these trucks?

I am looking for heatercore hoses with no luck, the truck has been sitting since '94, and they are dry-cracked and leaking.

Is the a good online source for parts for these trucks? I am having a hard time finding stuff.

I can't wait to have my truck daily driver friendly, thanks in advance!


----------



## Budget Monty (Jul 4, 2010)

Disregard all of my electronic ignition ?'s. I can't seem to find a fast moving Datsun forum, and can't seem to find the definitive info that I need, so I chose to go with a method that I know, and know works well. I decided to mount a trigger wheel and a crank position sensor and went with a standalone computer. I will also be running the fuel injection off of this ECU as well. Small turbo system with 6-8 PSI of boost to come as well...

Pic of the crank position system I made, and video link of it running at the bottom...


----------

